# [SOLVED] Chromium and HDMI no sound.

## caaarlos

Hello guys,

I'm using Chromium for 3 months, but yesterday I tried to watch a movie on my TV using one HDMI cable. But there was no sound. So I tried to compile my kernel and configure my system using these tutorial http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon on section 5.4, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml and using "radeon.audio=1" as kernel boot parameter. But now Chromium there is no sound and sound over HDMI still does not exists. What can it be?

If I try to test my audio over audi applet on my panel it works and on Mozilla Firefox my sound works. 

Thanks.Last edited by caaarlos on Thu May 09, 2013 12:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phajdan.jr

Please try some of the following links:

https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/chrome/6gECdsVJfTM

http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/LXDUQiHRugk

http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/6gECdsVJfTM

especially: http://superuser.com/questions/508574/configure-the-audio-output-of-chrome

If it's still not solved, try with www-client/google-chrome - and post here if it still doesn't work.

----------

## caaarlos

I forget to start alsasound on /etc/init.d/alsasound. Now I can listen sound on my TV by HDMI, but I cant listen sound on Chromium.

I will try to install chrome, thanks phajdan.jr!

----------

## caaarlos

I can't install Google Chrome using emerge, because the link is offline.

Conectando-se a dl.google.com|74.125.234.69|:80... conectado.

A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 404 Not Found

2013-05-04 12:58:58 ERRO 404: Not Found.

----------

## caaarlos

I recompiled Chromium but it still with no sound. What can it be? 

I want to recompile Chromium with pulseaudio support but I cant and I don't know why.

```
# USE="pulseaudio" emerge -pv chromium

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/chromium-26.0.1410.43  USE="cups gnome gnome-keyring gps -bindist -custom-cflags -kerberos (-pulseaudio) (-selinux) -system-ffmpeg (-tcmalloc) {-test}" LINGUAS="pt_BR -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Why pulseaudio does not works?

----------

## caaarlos

Is there a way to compile chromium with pulseaudio support?

----------

## caaarlos

Another problem, my sound works on TV over hdmi if I use Totem, but if I use Mplayer the sound only works on my notebook. What I have to configure?

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *caaarlos wrote:*   

> Is there a way to compile chromium with pulseaudio support?

 

Versions which have pulseaudio USE flag masked do not really support it. You may have more success with chromium-27 or chromium-28.

Still, if google-chrome didn't work for you, please file a bug upstream.

----------

## caaarlos

Thanks for helping me.

I followed this tutorial http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio. And chance my asound.conf to:

```
pcm.!default {

              type plug

              slave.pcm "hdmi"

         }

         pcm.pulse {

               type pulse

         }

         ctl.pulse {

               type pulse

          }

         pcm.!default {

                type pulse

        }

        ctl.!default {

                type pulse

        } 

```

Now chromium's sound works!!

----------

